# Need new business cards?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check these out! 

Augmented Reality


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The Japanese are always ahead of the curve on adapting technology into society.They use QR codes ever where because so many people have a smart phone there. 

I am pretty hardcore for geeky stuff like this, and it makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Definitely interesting - but I wouldn't exactly call them practical :no:


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

I just barely got a batch of business cards with a QR code on the back -- now I'm behind the curve again! :wallbash:


----------



## jbsa (Nov 3, 2011)

Me too, just got a new batch but added a dynamic qr code which allows me to update the messages from my pc without having to re-print the business card. Customers love it because I add new messages (like offers or free consultations etc) every Monday morning and they know when and why to scan the code. Saved me loads of cash.


----------



## ilovemedia (Jan 22, 2012)

These are simply amazing and really showcases the capability of technology nowadays. Seems like a pretty roundabout and complicated way of presenting a business card, but this is certainly the first time I've seen something like this and people are sure to be interested in this to a certain degree.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I would like to see a QR code show a 3D commercial for business! THAT would be awesome...and probably already in the works!


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't wait for augmented reality glasses.


----------

